# Traeger pellets in an A-maze-n smoker?



## akebono (Jan 25, 2014)

I just got an a-maze-n pellet smoker 5x8, haven't gotten to use it yet...hopefully going to try cold smoking cheese tomorrow. I had ordered 2 lbs of apple pellets to try with it, but I have found at my local Runnings I can get Traeger brand pellets in a 20 lb bag for $16.99 instead of the $12 the 2 lb bag of a-maze-n brand pellets cost me to buy and ship. On top of being able to have them without waiting for them to get here, the price difference of almost 10x the cost is significant. Has anyone tried other brands of pellets in their a-maze-n smoker?  I don't see any reason they wouldn't work, but hoped for some input from someone who has tried it before I go buying a huge bag.


----------



## stovebolt (Jan 25, 2014)

I have used them and they were just fine. I have also used all natural hardwood heating pellets. The ones I used are all natural hardwoods with no fillers. Tasted like a blend of oak and hickory. $3.96 for 40lb.

Chuck


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2014)

We have a couple local brands, no fillers, that I run al the time. $9 per 20# bag on sale, $12 not on sale. I'd search around a bit. Here Treager is local but too expensive!


----------



## cmayna (Jan 25, 2014)

I use Traeger pellets with total success.


----------



## akebono (Jan 25, 2014)

Awesome!  I will probably give them a try then.  I am all for supporting A-maze-n, as I have heard nothing but good things about his customer service, but for 10x the money and having to order the pellets I need to try something locally available and save some of my hard earned dollar


----------

